# Carroll County morels



## Pilz Jägermeister (Apr 18, 2018)

Found the first of season on evening of 17 April 2018.


----------



## Pilz Jägermeister (Apr 18, 2018)

Rain is definitely helping expose the morels under the dried leaves.


----------



## Larry s mohn (Apr 25, 2018)

Looking haven't found any yet


----------



## Larry s mohn (Apr 25, 2018)

From last year


----------



## Larry s mohn (Apr 25, 2018)

From last year


----------



## Larry s mohn (Apr 25, 2018)

A field of ramps morsels not far from hete


----------



## Patricia Mitchell (Feb 1, 2020)

Hi. I'm Trish. 
I moved to Ararat, Virginia almost 3 years ago. I have hunted morels for about 16 years. It got disappointed when I was told mollymoochers do not grow here. 
You are a county beside me. I love the hint and have researched it to try to prove everyone wrong , and find some morels here in Patrick County. 
It would be Great to team up. Let me know


----------



## kevin t (Mar 21, 2013)

I think you were talking to morel hunters when you heard they don’t grow there


----------

